# Brown's Canyon - Log in Widowmaker



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

lmaciag said:


> Just got this in an e-mail and thought I'd pass it along -
> 
> 
> ATTENTION:
> ...


 We ran it today and didn't see it though I always run the right (except at really low flow) so I may just have missed it. Wood is definitely on the move so the situation could change at any time.


----------



## jworthyco (Feb 24, 2005)

There was a log in the left channel as of Sat 5/23. Go right!


----------



## ExEssBoater (May 26, 2009)

I ran over it on Sunday. It is indeed about 2' in diameter and reaches from House Rock in the center all the way over to the LEFT bank. At 2230 CFS (stated flow that morning), I went over it in the center of the LEFT channel. There was enough water pouring over it that  I didn't realize it was a log until I was going over it. Fugly! Just run to the right past the toilet bowl and stay right over the drop past House Rock (guess they call it Pyramid / Divider Rock now...).


----------



## jworthyco (Feb 24, 2005)

ExEssBoater said:


> I ran over it on Sunday. It is indeed about 2' in diameter and reaches from House Rock in the center all the way over to the right bank. At 2230 CFS (stated flow that morning), I went over it in center. I didn't realize it was a log until I was going over it. Fugly! Just run to the right past the toilet bowl and stay right over the drop past House Rock (guess they call it Pyramid / Divider Rock now...).


I think ExEssBoater is referring to a different spot. The log is in the left channel at Pyramid/Divider/Decision (whatever you call it). Sounds like he's talking about the log river right closer to House Rock. A raft on our trip flipped on the log. At the level it was at on Sat, you couldn't see it from upstream until it was too late. Stay right. Kayaks can probable go over it, but no good for rafts.


----------



## ExEssBoater (May 26, 2009)

No I was talking about the same spot Jworthyco. I just need more coffee this early in the morning. I edited and fixed the post. The log is on the left and blocks the whole channel.


----------



## dirtbagpinner (Apr 25, 2005)

lmaciag said:


> We have received a report of a log (2’-3’ diameter) blocking the left channel at Divider Rock/Pyramid Rock at Widowmaker rapid in Browns Canyon . PLEASE USE THE RIGHT CHANNEL. AHRA Staff will try to have this removed by the end of the week. At this time it is a single log and not a log jam.


The log was indeed there on Saturday May 23 and Sunday May 24, and by noon on Monday May 25 it was gone. Rangers at Hecla confirmed it had been removed earlier Monday morning.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

That must have been quite a feat; it was a big log with a lot of water. Thanks AHRA!


----------

